# 2008 rzr 800 radiator mounting help



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just bought a rzr 800 used and the radiator has been relocated to the back cage, does anyone have picture of where the radiator is mounted from the factory, iv can't find the mounting holes


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Ill take some pics for you later once I get out and about but if its like mine it will be in the front under the hood


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

right behind the grill and under the hood.


----------

